# Essex/Herts Monthly Meet 31st January 2013



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Right kicking off the New Year with our first monthly meet at the now regularly established venue of Mizu Brentwood at 7.30pm Thursday 31st January. Junction 28 off the M25.
Looking forward to extending a warm welcome to our established 'posse' and any new TT'ers who want to come along for a real social evening with some fantastic people and some superb food.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all

Lamps
TT Chan
Olds_cool
Kennyspaceman
Mark1423
SteveMack
Dotti
da_ansa
Bung
vwcheung
Daryl
jackieb
jev


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ill be there


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll be on it like a car bonnet!!! ;o)


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

hopefully moved by then .. will be there.. 8)


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Count me in! Will be nice to finally meet the Essex Posse! Go easy on me!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Dont worry Steve we are a friendly bunch,you will be very welcome rest assured.

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

lamps said:


> Dont worry Steve we are a friendly bunch,you will be very welcome rest assured.
> 
> Lamps


Definatly, we are a lovely bunch  :lol:


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

I look forward to it!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count me in please


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello Dot's long time no see,it will good to catch up with you :lol:

Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I should be there. Sorry didn't make bowling the wheather mucked work up a bit that week and worked all week end.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Sorry guys can't make this one off to Japan again that week....it's a hard life eh??

Catch you at the next one.

Cheers Neil


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi I might join in this time.

I have a mk2 on its way soon so hope to bring that along. Another v6 Manual im phantom black with black leather clad benches.
Oh bring on the black.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Phantom Black nice choice Jev,hope you can along and show it off.

Lamps


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Might pop along to this!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

i will try to make it!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

U better be, u owe me a drive in ur car lol :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

TTchan said:


> U better be, u owe me a drive in ur car lol :wink:


i forgot about that !


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > U better be, u owe me a drive in ur car lol :wink:
> ...


Haha I will never forget 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Be good to meet you Daryl and Vince,always a pleasure mate in the gorgeous R8 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

TTchan said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


get a helmet and you can come to Marham 30-130 event in March


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


A helmet would mess up my hair though lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Haha I will never forget 8)[/quote]

get a helmet and you can come to Marham 30-130 event in March [/quote]

A helmet would mess up my hair though lol :roll: :lol:[/quote]

sorry ive dumped you and have to put up with a male as my wingman for the 30-130 event what a shame


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

count me in


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Arrrgh as usual I'm now flying on that day. I will think of you when I'm sat in my African hotel room.

Sorry guys, my all Black mk2 v6 will have to introduce is self to you all later on.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahh thats a shame Jev, hope you can make it next time mate.

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

It's been too long since the last meet...31st needs to hurry up :lol:


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi my self and hubby would like to come but are age50+ too old ?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha no don't worry paul and few others are 50ish ( he's not going to like that I don't think)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> Haha no don't worry paul and few others are 50ish ( he's not going to like that I don't think)


 :lol: :lol:

Never too old jackieb, you'd both be very welcome


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Oi i might be 55 but i am very young at heart so you will be in good company,any way our group are a brilliant bunch and age is immaterial we all enjoy each others company so please come along.

Lamps (the very junior 55) :lol:


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

You don't even need a tt to come to the meets. I have to admit this lol

I may be turning up in my 6 series again if my tt sells over the next days ahead


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

stortford said:


> You don't even need a tt to come to the meets. I have to admit this lol
> 
> I may be turning up in my 6 series again if my tt sells over the next days ahead


yep, i'll be in my snow plough at this rate!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But lets not forget the TT does have 4 wheel drive so driving in snowy conditions makes it a doddle :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even need a tt to come to the meets. I have to admit this lol
> ...


And ill be in my vw passat, haha just kidding, the TT should be back this Friday at latest. So glad the meets next week, I'd be very embarrassed turning up in the passat  :lol:


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the 50s not too old i had better get the tt cleaned look forward to meeting u all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> > And ill be in my vw passat, haha just kidding, the TT should be back this Friday at latest. So glad the meets next week, I'd be very embarrassed turning up in the passat  :lol:


What's wrong with your TT?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > olds_cool said:
> ...


Having the dash pod fixed


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> What's wrong with your TT?


Having the dash pod fixed [/quote]

Oh me gawd


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Have a great meet everyone, I'll be thinking of you all while I'm tucking into Sushi in Japan :lol: I'll definately be at the next meet.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Might come


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking forward to this!! See you all tomorrow, i'll be early for a change as i took a half day off


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul if I`m back from birmingham in time will try and make it

G


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Been ages since I last came along so really looking forward to this one


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

I will try to be on time! End work at 5:30 in central London, will then dash home home and jump onto the M25! If I'm late where shall I meet people?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SteveMack said:


> I will try to be on time! End work at 5:30 in central London, will then dash home home and jump onto the M25! If I'm late where shall I meet people?


It's at the Mizu which is junction 28 off the M25 Brentwood, as you come off roundabout up on left by Shell Garage 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be a little late as usual, I'll get out at work at 19:45 so ill be there about 20:00. Looking forward to it


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We will c u there


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely meet again guys, conversations get worse but so much funnier each time :lol: annnnnd the highlight i got to go in the R8, so cool 8)


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Good night again nice to see Lamps, Bung and Gareth. Also meet some new guys, look forward to the next TT bash and outings in the better weather.

Trip to Adnams brewery and maybe a trip to France for those keen?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jev said:


> Good night again nice to see Lamps, Bung and Gareth. Also meet some new guys, look forward to the next TT bash and outings in the better weather.
> 
> Trip to Adnams brewery and maybe a trip to France for those keen?


Yes all agreed a nice meet, good turn out too. If you want an Adnams tour let me know and I should be able to sort that out as we use their products in aqua eight.


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Good night and great to meet everyone.
Let me know when the next one is and I'll be there


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> > Good night again nice to see Lamps, Bung and Gareth. Also meet some new guys, look forward to the next TT bash and outings in the better weather.
> ...


That would be great hopefully Lamps will warm to that idea and we can have a drive out and day in southwold.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> I got as far as Shenfield then some erratic woman driving prat decided to go in the back of my beloved [smiley=bigcry.gif] so I turned around and went back home [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh no  hope your ok hun :!:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great meet guys and gals good to see everyone and big welcome to Steve our newest recruit  . Dotti so sorry to hear your news i hope the damage isn't to bad and we see you next time round.

Keep you all posted, Lamps


----------

